# North Wales - Boxing Day Hunt



## Doug (25 December 2013)

Good Evening,

I am staying with my parents in Ruthin and I am keen to get out and support a hunt on Boxing Day as per tradition.

I have emailed the Cheshire Hunt to enquire about meet time and location but got no reply, no doubt due to the sheer amount of emails they will be getting about Boxing Day!

Does anyone have the details about the meet and time, or details about any other meet? I know the Anglesey Draghounds are not too far away so that could be a possibility. 

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## spacefaer (25 December 2013)

You probably aren't too far from the Flint and Denbigh either.  Can't help with meet details - outwith my area -but IME most Hon Secs respond better to phone calls than emails - they're not always online and they are still wary of potential troublemakers disrupting the hunt - even in these days of legal trail laying


----------



## Countryman (26 December 2013)

Pretty sure that the Cheshire have traditionally always met at The Swan in Tarporley on Boxing Day and I believe this is still happening tomorrow!


----------



## Maesfen (26 December 2013)

The Wynnstay meet in Malpas at The Cross,  11 o'clock.


----------

